
Ask HN: How do you track your monthly spending - cwt
Very interested to hear of ways to track your spending without providing access to a 3rd party service, but that are also more sophisticated than manually typing it in excel.
======
jnfr
I used to track it all in a spreadsheet by hand and eventually turned that
spreadsheet into a web app which I (and a few hundred others!) are using
today. It's called Lunch Money
([https://lunchmoney.app](https://lunchmoney.app)) if you're interested.

